# screensaver pic comp



## stokedapollo (Dec 31, 2007)

im making a screen saver for aps
i would like ppl to post some pics in this thread only for it
please
once i have a collection of pics i will choose more than i need for it and then post them for ppl to vote on then the top ten will go into the screensaver
all pics will have there owners recognised (unless you would like to stay anonymous)
then depending on how many subscribers/non subscribers submit pics will detgermine wether it becoms a subscribers only screensaver
so the more non subscribers that send pics will make it available for everyone
if you have any ideas or concerns please feel free to pm me 
all pics will only be used for this project
(plus my own pic collection)
but not used for anything else without owners permission
pheew thats the most ive typed for awhile lol
thanks in advance for your input guys


----------



## motman440 (Dec 31, 2007)

is there any other prize apart from having your photo in the screensaver?


----------



## lil_ben (Dec 31, 2007)

turtles ok?
[


----------



## waruikazi (Dec 31, 2007)

how bout this one


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 31, 2007)

here we go...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 31, 2007)

few more


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 31, 2007)

couple more...


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 31, 2007)

anyone object to a few more?
last ones i promise! lol


----------



## rockman (Dec 31, 2007)

Are these any good for what you are chasing ?
Cheers


----------



## jonesc1 (Dec 31, 2007)

haha, I knew you'd be all over this one like a rash matt.

ahhh! all my pics were on my computer that completely died the other week, lost everything. might have to start getting a few together.


----------



## stokedapollo (Dec 31, 2007)

motman not really any other prize 
i just want to make something to give back to the forum as its helped me in many ways 
its only a small thing but if there are hundreds of photos and only ten getting put into the saver then ya pretty lucky
also if the prize of being in the saver isnt ok for you you dont have to enter
no malace intended there


----------



## Just_Joshin (Dec 31, 2007)

Here's a couple. These are re-sized, i have the full res available.


----------



## stokedapollo (Dec 31, 2007)

great to see so many great pics already 
thanks heaps guys and gals


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Dec 31, 2007)

also i might suggest you use a few more than 10.... how boring would that screensaver be? youd be forever seeing the same pics!


----------



## Armand (Dec 31, 2007)

how bout these.. the GTP's are my T-Shirts not fakes or taken from the internet..


----------



## imills (Dec 31, 2007)

here's one


----------



## Armand (Dec 31, 2007)

more...


----------



## Armand (Dec 31, 2007)

and some of my last ones.. check the attachments they r good pics..







View attachment 38334


View attachment 38335


View attachment 38337


View attachment 38343


----------



## dintony (Dec 31, 2007)

My entries....


----------



## dintony (Dec 31, 2007)

And more....


----------



## Armand (Dec 31, 2007)

View attachment 38333


View attachment 38334


View attachment 38335


View attachment 38337


View attachment 38343


----------



## Jozz (Dec 31, 2007)

Is it meant to be just reptiles, or just snakes, or anything???


----------



## viridis (Dec 31, 2007)

Boiga irregularis, Varanus acanthurus, Chlamydosaurus kingii


----------



## Jozz (Dec 31, 2007)

waruikazi said:


> how bout this one


 
That is a cracker photo!


----------



## Jozz (Dec 31, 2007)

:d:d:d


----------



## Armand (Dec 31, 2007)

i love that square head of your md..


----------



## Jozz (Dec 31, 2007)

Thanks  He is a big boy! 7 1/2 foot and fat


----------



## Armand (Dec 31, 2007)

how old is he jozz? my little trooper (DP) is 4 years now and around 1.6m and also pretty fat .


----------



## Jozz (Dec 31, 2007)

He's 6 yrs  My 2 yr old is 5 foot


----------



## Armand (Dec 31, 2007)

wow 5 foot and only 2!! diamonds surely dont grow as fast as that!! on the other hand my bhp is only 10 months and already 1.2m so i cant complain lol..


----------



## stokedapollo (Dec 31, 2007)

all pics must be reps/amphibians/insects
some nice pics off elephants and birds but not what im after 
plus pls make sure there pics you have taken i know there are lots of pics on the net that are fabulous but i want it to be with piccs of reps etc that members have taken
ty


----------



## Jozz (Dec 31, 2007)

All my pics were taken by me  Glad it's insects too. Oh, and I agree with Matt, it would be better with more than 10 pics - it's a great idea, well done


----------



## Jozz (Dec 31, 2007)

:d:d:d


----------



## stokedapollo (Dec 31, 2007)

i think i will have more than 10
was a very good point


----------



## Armand (Dec 31, 2007)

stokedapollo said:


> all pics must be reps/amphibians/insects
> some nice pics off elephants and birds but not what im after
> plus pls make sure there pics you have taken i know there are lots of pics on the net that are fabulous but i want it to be with piccs of reps etc that members have taken
> ty


 
thanks for commenting on the elephant pics .. ill get some shots this coming week of my diamond thats due for a shed so dont close this thread yet!! 

there are some really good shots coming in now as well..


----------



## kakariki (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's my pics.


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 1, 2008)

How do you attach a thumbnail?


----------



## kakariki (Jan 1, 2008)

1 more...
Graftomchick, Go to advanced then down to manage attachments. Upload pic you want from folder and there it is. Good luck


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 1, 2008)

Here is one of my pictures


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 1, 2008)




----------



## Rediah (Jan 1, 2008)

Here's a few I like. Hope you do too.


----------



## Rediah (Jan 1, 2008)

And just three more.


----------



## Rosemary (Jan 1, 2008)

*couple of my babies*

Here are a couple of my hatchies


----------



## Rediah (Jan 1, 2008)

Oh and these too.


----------



## Snow1369 (Jan 1, 2008)

Here we go.


----------



## Auzlizardking (Jan 1, 2008)

Not mine but I think there great anyway.


----------



## scorps (Jan 1, 2008)

what bout these


----------



## Vixen (Jan 1, 2008)

Heres some :


----------



## scorps (Jan 1, 2008)

nice coastal vixen (yes u read right im complimenting a coastal lol)


----------



## urodacus_au (Jan 1, 2008)

Oldies....





















Jordan


----------



## Vixen (Jan 1, 2008)

Bobby again, beardeds dragons, and a scrub :


----------



## stokedapollo (Jan 1, 2008)

thanks everyone for the pics still need more


----------



## Vixen (Jan 1, 2008)

Thanks scorps 

Eastern brown, coastal taipan and saltie.


----------



## Vixen (Jan 1, 2008)

Awesome pics urodacus


----------



## cement (Jan 1, 2008)

I know its not mine and you said not to but this is my screen saver. Its too good aphoto not to share


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 1, 2008)

here are two of my favourites. i have one more but the comp won't let me open it for some reason. i'll work it out and post it later. These were taken by my friend and she's happy to let her work be used.


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 1, 2008)

Here are just a few, ive got a data base of about 200 photos i use for my screensaver, if you wantr any more just PM me


----------



## Clairebear (Jan 1, 2008)

whoops pics didn'[t work lets try again! One i had before won't work now, and the one i couldn't get to work does!!! yay!!!! 

This time the first one is one my friend took, the 2nd one i took.


----------



## stokedapollo (Jan 1, 2008)

well i better post some 
heres mine 
its my daughters lizard but we dont know wat type it is lol


----------



## Driake (Jan 1, 2008)

Heres one i took a couple of days ago.


----------



## Pike01 (Jan 1, 2008)

heres a couple.


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 1, 2008)

*Pic comp*

A couple of my ol' favs Nothing special but best I have with a c***py camera


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 1, 2008)

*And one more*

An one more


----------



## ally_pup (Jan 1, 2008)

...


----------



## Jozz (Jan 1, 2008)

Great shots Pike!


----------



## Kitah (Jan 1, 2008)

Heres some  Mostly wild animals (spotted inside the college at university, velvet gecko out the front of our brissie home, frog (no idea what type) and frillneck both at uni again (townsville) View attachment 38546


View attachment 38547


View attachment 38548


View attachment 38549


View attachment 38550


----------



## Kitah (Jan 1, 2008)

more

View attachment 38551


View attachment 38552


View attachment 38553


View attachment 38554


View attachment 38555


----------



## Kitah (Jan 1, 2008)

more yet... this is the end though 


View attachment 38556


View attachment 38557


View attachment 38558


View attachment 38560


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 2, 2008)

this is my female nt carpet .


----------



## dintony (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow.... there are some awesome pics here!!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 2, 2008)

a few of mine


----------



## JoMo (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is my entry


----------



## Frozenmouse (Jan 2, 2008)

nice pic jomo! what type is he.


----------



## JoMo (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks Dabool
It´s a my JCP (_Morelia spilota cheynei_)


----------



## stokedapollo (Jan 3, 2008)

i have heaps of photos but still need more
i did a test screensaver with 68 photos and only came to 7mb
so depending on how many more pics we get might use everyones
ill keep the thread goin till sun night and then go from there 
a big thanks to everyone who has posted so far


----------



## will.i.am (Jan 3, 2008)

Heres some


----------



## Vixen (Jan 3, 2008)

Some more then :


----------



## Vixen (Jan 3, 2008)

--------


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 3, 2008)

*Here are a few more*

Not professional pics, but reptiles just the same


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 3, 2008)

*My new coastal & Burt the Spotted*

Here are a couple more


----------



## stokedapollo (Jan 3, 2008)

grafton you say there not professional
thats even better
mainly because i want to make something that will show our fellow herpers reps
so ppl can see them and for those who own them can feel proud
now if the pics arnt of you own rep thats ok two


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 3, 2008)

*All MINE *

I own all the reptiles in the pictures I posted pictures of


----------



## stokedapollo (Jan 3, 2008)

thats exxcelent graf
i hope you didnt think i was having a go at ya or anything


----------



## kakariki (Jan 3, 2008)

:shock: Wow. That's some collection!!! Awesome pics GraftonChick!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 3, 2008)

hope this helps..

when this is done, will it be a downloadable file that we turn into a screen saver? eh?


----------



## Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

great pics everyone! i love the 3 beardies GraftonChick.

wow, Kirby are they all yours? great pics (&collection!)

my pics arent all that exciting but yeah..theyre in my gallery


----------



## Kirby (Jan 3, 2008)

the snakes, and goulds are not mine, these are sydney wildlife worlds. 

although all images were taken by me on my camera, and all the dragons are mine.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 4, 2008)

some skink i found in the yard...


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 4, 2008)

First ones are some pics of my Baby Red Phase Beardies 














Nikki
Hope you like


----------



## bump73 (Jan 4, 2008)

here's some

was going to put some more but it was so slow

Ben


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks everyone. Not bad considering when I got my first snake earlier this year I was scared of them


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 4, 2008)

Very nice Dragons there


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 4, 2008)

Two of my new fav guy !!


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 4, 2008)

*Turtle*

I love the turtle pic bump.
Took this pic of a little turtle I found running up the middle of a busy road, so I relocated him to the dam. He has a bag under t him, so he didnt piddle (IS that what they do when picked up?) all over the car.
We dont see very many turtles out here where I am (Coutts Crossing) didnt want to see him squashed.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 4, 2008)

GraftonChic said:


> Very nice Dragons there



thanks? who are you talking to.. :lol: 

Mrs I. what species of gecko is he?


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 4, 2008)

I was talking to you Kirby & Nikki
Mrs I Is it a Northern Spotted Velvet?


----------



## Mrs I (Jan 4, 2008)

He is a Oedura Marmorata (WA form) Marbled Velvet Gecko

Thanks to Ari....

Mrs I

xxx


----------



## GraftonChic (Jan 4, 2008)

Mrs I- They look like mine - I have the Northern Spotted Velvets also thanks to Ari


----------



## bitey (Jan 4, 2008)

My beardie


----------



## Tristis (Jan 4, 2008)

woma and jungle


----------



## bump73 (Jan 4, 2008)

couple more


----------



## Slateman (Jan 4, 2008)

motman440 said:


> is there any other prize apart from having your photo in the screensaver?



Yes you have free accommodation in Siberia gulag camp.


----------



## Nikki. (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks Grafton  same to you .Beautiful pics everyone !!


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 4, 2008)

Tristis said:


> woma and jungle



That is the most amazing jungle I have ever seen!


----------



## Slateman (Jan 4, 2008)

Some of the photos are really stunning.
I think that this screen saver will be excellent.


----------



## DragonKeeper (Jan 4, 2008)

Click on them for full size, They are My Beardie and Blue Tongues, and the Bluey enclosure.


----------



## Erin_Jane (Jan 4, 2008)

bump73 said:


> couple more


 
Did you take those ones of Duncan today??? They're wicked  I like ... However, very jealous that I'm at work while you're outside in the sunshine!!

Love the tongue on especially


----------



## stokedapollo (Jan 4, 2008)

i hope ppl will agree slateman
i have a program that makes them 
i can doit auto in like 5 mins but i am goin to choose the way it changes so will take longer 
some of the changes just take to long and you are sitting there waiting for the pic 
i want the transitions to be fastish but not to fast


----------



## Anvil (Jan 4, 2008)

Kaa


----------



## channi (Jan 4, 2008)

Here's mine, great pics everyone.


----------



## Ella (Jan 5, 2008)

Awesome pics everybody! Here's my contribution...


----------



## Ella (Jan 5, 2008)

And a few more....


----------



## monix (Jan 5, 2008)

its not a screensaver, instead i use as my desktop pic.
just thought i would like to share anyway... 
was so cute walkin out the other day finding them just chilling out like this!


----------



## PimmsPythons (Jan 5, 2008)

4 more.are we keeping this to aussie herps or would you like overseas photos as well?


----------



## Slateman (Jan 6, 2008)

stokedapollo said:


> i hope ppl will agree slateman
> i have a program that makes them
> i can doit auto in like 5 mins but i am goin to choose the way it changes so will take longer
> some of the changes just take to long and you are sitting there waiting for the pic
> i want the transitions to be fastish but not to fast



I also think that we should have name of specie in each photo to educate younger and some times not so young members :lol:


----------



## MoreliaMatt (Jan 6, 2008)

Slateman said:


> I also think that we should have name of specie in each photo to educate younger and some times not so young members :lol:



good idea slatey!


----------



## Kirby (Jan 6, 2008)

not only species but also member name, and perhaps the animals name.

this way you actually know the correct species instead of guessing between say vitticeps or barabta (which can be deceiving) 

theres loads of great images here.


----------



## Slateman (Jan 6, 2008)

Kirby said:


> not only species but also member name, and perhaps the animals name.
> 
> this way you actually know the correct species instead of guessing between say vitticeps or barabta (which can be deceiving)
> 
> theres loads of great images here.



I would avoid member name. People who donated photos don't go for the glory here.
I don't think that to know members names have anything to do with education about our reptiles.

Anyway all this is in the hands of creator. 

Good luck.


----------



## Kirby (Jan 6, 2008)

wow, im sorry for being proud of my reptiles. this WAS just a screensaver to have pics of reps up and share each others. it only became an educational screensaver when you suggest species name. 

i dont think glory is the right word, it was just to say, thats my dragon  im proud of them... its not like there are people sharing albino or gtp pics purely for the purpose of gloating. 



> all pics will have there owners recognised (unless you would like to stay anonymous)



i agree this 'could' be used as a great educational tool, and perhaps a reference. but a screen saver is generally just a display of cool pics. 



> then post them for ppl to vote on then the top ten will go into the screensaver


considering only 10 images will be in this screen saver. i dont think the educational side, is either the purpose or entirely effective.

 
by all means APS could use these photo's (as per posters permission) or start another thread and form a species guide. with various images of said species. but i dont think 10 images covers it.


----------



## cement (Jan 6, 2008)

I enjoy checking out the photos. All good everyone. No chondros?


----------



## stokedapollo (Jan 6, 2008)

good idea slateman
kirby it was goin to be just ten but there are so many pics i have recieved i will be useing most of them
also you used a few quotes about how many pics etc you obviously are reading the topic really well then
except my post about there being so many pics that i will be probably using them all!!
and the idea about species name is a great idea as for peoples names on there pics it will be up too the person who posted the pics .i will be contacting each person too see if the would like there names on them 
got bout 80 -90 photos lol
i will be stopping the photo posting tomorrow and start doing the work to add names etc 
so wont be long
thanks to the mods for letting me do this!!


----------



## Chrisreptile (Jan 6, 2008)

a few of mine, sorry if there a bit small


----------



## TWENTY B (Jan 6, 2008)

this is a top idea, i've got a screen saver but it's only about 15 pics.. a big one would be heaps better

this is the little girl i'm waiting to recieve..


----------



## Geklor (Jan 6, 2008)

Heres my spottie and woma.


----------



## Dingo (Jan 7, 2008)

Turtles at Hervey Bay


----------



## stokedapollo (Jan 7, 2008)

ok all no more pics posted pls have enough 
lol
i will have the screen saver done as soon as possible
but with over 150 pics i have to edit with names /species
plus contacting ppl that have posted to see if they want there names on 
ive done some test screensavers and they look awsome 
thanks all for the pics



admin could you pls lock thread for me as i dont know how lol
ta again guys


----------



## Slateman (Jan 11, 2008)

Message to all people who posted picture for this screen saver

I would like to inform you again that photos used in this screen saver was donated by you with out any further demands and once stokedapollo publish screen saver with your pictures, we will not remove them on request.
We understand that all photos was taken by each of you, and there is no copyright issue involved.

For APS Administration.
Slateman


----------

